# Add a Little Flash to Soft Plastics.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

This one will be in my next E-book. I don't have it organized yet so I haven't given this one a number.

Lots of people don't know that one of the main components of soft plastic lures
is PVC. The greater the percentage of PVC the harder and tougher the lure. PVC pipe cement ought to do something to a worm I figured so I've done a little experimenting. I picked up this old worm that has been laying on the deck behind my shop and gave it a new look. 

I smeared a little PVC cement on the tail of the worm and sprinkled on some silver glitter. Now I have a ather drab worm with a very flashy tail. I'll bet Tarpon and Snook will be impressed, Bass too.

Here is a "Before" and "After."

Before:



After:


I see lots of potential for this tip. I have glitter in many colors. I looked for holographic 
silver but couldn't find it today. All hoby shops sell glitter.


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

Did it retain its action?


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Yep*

Still wiggles fine. Lots of flash too.


----------



## Fisher Belac (Mar 6, 2013)

I will definitely have to try this one out. Thank you for the tip.


----------



## Pro Tec (May 27, 2013)

Great tip. I 'll try it for bass fishing. Thanks


----------

